# Foods that last forever



## Gael (Mar 23, 2014)

[h=2]11 foods that will last forever[/h]
Check your cupboards. Chances are they're filled with foods that will never go out of date...

http://uk.lifestyle.yahoo.com/photos/11-foods-that-will-last-forever-slideshow/?format=embed


----------



## Falcon (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks.  I'll try to remember those.


----------



## Ruth (Jun 1, 2014)

I understand that McDonald's hamburgers last forever thanks to all those good preservatives!


----------

